# I just learned Square-1 CP parity and here is why you should learn it.



## grapefruit95 (Aug 20, 2016)

If you don't know what CP parity is for Square-1:

It is essentially solving parity by learning 2 algs per CP case, one for if you have parity and one if you don't.

In total this is 16 algs. 8 of which you would have to learn anyway without CP parity. So really you are only learning 8 _new_ algs.

Otherwise for full Vandenbergh you would need to learn *50* EP parity algs. This means you are simply cutting off *42* algs from being required, and the only disadvantage is a tiny bit more time recognizing the case.

*HOW RECOGNITION WORKS*

To make this easy to explain, first off, the U and D layers will have what look to be 3x3 PLLs on them, some are possible, and some would require you to disassemble a standard 3x3 and swap two pieces to solve, these are parity cases.

Lets begin by assigning each type of PLL a number:

All cases that would be solvable on a 3x3 = 0
All cases that would require a disassembly to be solved = 1
Now for examples!

If we have a W-Perm (a parity case) we have 1 If we then add a G Perm (not parity, so zero) to it, we end up with one. If our ending number is odd then we have parity and vice versa.

2 Y Perms (0+0) is an even number, no parity

2 O Perms (1+1) is an even number, no parity

1 U Perm and 1 F perm (1+1) no parity

1 Adj Swap and 1 T Perm (0+1) parity

1 Diag Swap and 1 V Perm (0+1) parity

Are you seeing it now? Good.

Hope that has convinced some of you to switch, I has really helped me improve. I would also like to mention that really you only need to learn 4 algs, because half of them a slight variants of others.


----------



## Chree (Aug 20, 2016)

Challenge accepted.

Got any sources for algs?

Edit: Foooouuund it.
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/square-1-parity-algs.9512/


----------



## grapefruit95 (Aug 20, 2016)

hi Chree! LOVE your Hoya tutorials! thanks!


----------



## Chree (Aug 20, 2016)

grapefruit95 said:


> hi Chree! LOVE your Hoya tutorials! thanks!



Haha. Thanks man. 

I love algs, so thanks for offering inspiration to go out and learn some.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 20, 2016)

Cubeshape parity is what the cool people use.


----------



## 1973486 (Aug 20, 2016)

If you want to get really fast, the 42 more algs shouldn't matter. I currently use both CPP and EPP depending on the case.


----------



## grapefruit95 (Aug 20, 2016)

wow. wasnt expecting you to see this... thats the only cube shape vote...


----------



## Lid (Aug 20, 2016)

Of cause I know all EPs! But I tend to forget some & just 2 look those


----------



## grapefruit95 (Aug 20, 2016)

Lid said:


> Of cause I know all EPs! But I tend to forget some & just 2 look those


do you think you'll learn Cp parity?


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 20, 2016)

Lin FTW!


----------



## grapefruit95 (Aug 21, 2016)

could you explain that method? 


Jbacboy said:


> Lin FTW!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 21, 2016)

What about the lack of ability to influence EP?


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 21, 2016)

grapefruit95 said:


> could you explain that method?


lin is basically cubeshape , then 1x1x3 block on left, then 1x1x3 block on right while solving the BD edge, then while inserting the FD edge you solve CP, and finally you solve LL EP


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 21, 2016)

grapefruit95 said:


> wow. wasnt expecting you to see this... thats the only cube shape vote...


Heh sorry, couldn't resist. It's been suggested that CP parity could be better for some cubeshape parity cases anyway so I guess that's another reason to learn it. But I'm not going to.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Lol the only reason I didn't use CP parity is because I can't look ahead to CP during EO. (also there's no point switching now since I've finished full parity EP  )

Which is why Cubeshape parity should eventually come in handy...


----------



## Hejorik (Aug 21, 2016)

What if you don't even have a square-1?


----------



## Y2k1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> lin is basically cubeshape , then 1x1x3 block on left, then 1x1x3 block on right while solving the BD edge, then while inserting the FD edge you solve CP, and finally you solve LL EP


I use this method, but never knew cp was solved when inserting fd. Where are the algs? (Sorry if obvious)
Thanks


----------



## grapefruit95 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> What about the lack of ability to influence EP?


if you are getting a Non-parity EP, most of the cases are pretty easy anyway.


----------



## Neil Johnson (Jan 14, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Cubeshape parity is what the cool people use.



Where can I find a PDF or something with the cases or how it works?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 14, 2017)

Neil Johnson said:


> Where can I find a PDF or something with the cases or how it works?


The link in my sig has my tutorial, and I added a section near the top for links to other resources now that other people started using it and making their own stuff.


----------



## bcube (Jan 14, 2017)

"Where can I find a PDF or something with the cases or how it works?"

I believe it works in a way which is being described in a parity problem article (see section A parity problem of chosen combinatorial puzzles).

Algorithms/documentation can be found elsewhere, link 2.

Edit: too (a few seconds, I guess) late


----------



## Neil Johnson (Jan 14, 2017)

bcube said:


> "Where can I find a PDF or something with the cases or how it works?"
> 
> I believe it works in a way which is being described in a parity problem article (see section A parity problem of chosen combinatorial puzzles).
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------

